# Back Pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIGeneral info http://www.healthatoz.com/atoz/healthupdat...rt01292002.html


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Interesting that they say that back pain is the second most common cause for absenteeism after the common cold...haven't I heard that IBS is?They really didn't talk all that much about stress as a cause of back pain. But it definitely is. I had trouble about a 10 years ago with really bad pains in my bck - I thought it might have even been my kidney. After going to the doctor and having it checked out and even doing physical therapy (I was at a school with a program in PT so they sent you at the drop of a hat), I was told that stress probably caused my problems. I just hit my head and went D'oh - since I've had so many other stress related problems.nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I heard that to Nancy. LOL Both are a problem. This is just basic info.. In IBS there is pretty much constant muscle tension going on that can effect the back and the spasms themsevles can creep around to the back or to the groin area and even up through the chest.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I get that almost on a consistent basis....It's just annoying spasms of pain in my upper back...ugh


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

If the back pain is due to stress, and not a physical condition, it can be eased a great deal with hypnotherapy. I tend to hold stress in my lower back and once in a while it acts up and causes spasms. When it does, I use hypnotherapy to help relax the muscles. I get over the spasms a lot quicker that way.JeanG


----------

